# De-Vlietlanden



## Carp&Esox (1. März 2012)

Petri,

ich war zwar letzten Oktober schonmal dort aber damals sehr kurzfristig und deshalb konnten wir nur zu Fuss die Polder um den Bungalowpark befischen.
Dieses Jahr im Juli fahre ich für ein paar Tage mit Freunden hin.
Was meint ihr wie sind die Chancen vom Boot aus und ist meine Köderwahl (Rapala Supershadrap) die richtige?
Das es dieses Jahr ein paar mehr Hechte werden 

Grüße


----------



## jkc (1. März 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*

Hi, ich war zwar noch nicht da gewesen; aber zwei Hinweise erlaube ich mir trotzdem zu geben:

Juli ist nicht gerade die beste Zeit zum Hecht fischen, insbesondere in den flachen Poldergewässern könnten die Hechte eher damit beschäftigt sein mit den Temperaturen/dem Sauerstoffgehalt fertig zu werden, als damit, richtige Beißfestivals zu veranstalten...

Das Gebiet ist bekannter maßen seeeeehr stark befischt; der Super Shad Rap ist zwar grundsätzlich ein guter Köder, aber ob man damit in einem solchen Gebiet noch ordentlich Punkten kann? Vielleicht wäre es effektiver sich von der Masse abzuheben...

Grüße JK


----------



## Carp&Esox (1. März 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*

Guter Rat,
wobei ich denke was die Jahreszeit betrifft ist es vlt echt nicht die beste aber da dort der Hecht Schonzeit hat bis 30. Juni müsste es die ersten Wochen danach recht gut laufen zumindest habe ich die Erfahrung hier bei uns gemacht das die Jungs sehr gut beißen nach der Schonzeit 

Was der Köder betrifft denke ich das du da recht haben wirst.

Danke


----------



## zupferl (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre dieses Jahr auch mal nach Holland zum Familienurlaub.

Mir gefällt der Bungalowpark Vlietlanden schon ganz gut.

Da ich mein Boot mitnehme und lieber im Meer fische, wollte ich mal wissen, ob es zwischen Poldergewässer und Meer eine fahrbare Verbindung gibt.

Was wäre sonst eine gute Alternative. So ein Haus am Wasser würde mir schon ganz gut gefallen.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Carp&Esox (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*

Hallo,

vom Bungalowpark de vlietlanden geht es über den see "kleine Vliet" über weiter Polder in den Ort Medemblik und in dem Liegt der Hafen welcher auch direkte Anbindung ans Meer hat!
Guck dirs am besten mal bei Google Earth an und um ganz sicher zu sein ruf dort an.. die Receptionisten können alle deutsch 

Petri


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*



Carp&Esox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in den Ort Medemblik und in dem Liegt der Hafen welcher auch direkte Anbindung ans Meer hat!
> Petri



Hallo
Mit Meeresfischen meinst du ja sicherlich Salzwasser:q

Medemblik liegt am Ijsselmeer und das ist Süsswasser.#6

Schöne Grüße
Pilsbruder


----------



## Carp&Esox (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*

echt??
ich war überzeugt davon das es schon die Nordsee ist ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*

Der SSR ist auch im Juli eine sichere Bank. Wichtig ist, den wirklich nur 2, maximal 3 Meter hinter dem Boot zu führen, da der SSR eigentlich viel zu tief für die flachen Polder läuft, an einer harten Rute, möglichst mit einer Multi, macht der richtig Radau und bringt Hecht. Wichtig ist nur, Strecke machen und auch die kleinen Polder nicht vergessen. 

Alternativ kann ich Dir auch noch den Rapala Sliver empfehlen. Gibt es in den Niederlanden offensichtlich nicht und ist hier auch nicht überall zu haben.

Ach ja, in Vlietlanden gibt es den SSR in Redhead mit Vlietlanden Aufdruck preiswerter als im Angelladen und, Redhead fängt hervorragend.


----------



## Carp&Esox (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*

Vielen Dank Ulli3D,

letztes Jahr im Oktober war die Ausbäute nicht gerade gut nur 2 Hechte hoffe das es dieses Jahr besser läuft in den Poldern.
Die 2 Seen Groote u kleine Vliet, hast du an denen Erfahrungen sprich gute Fänge gehabt?

Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*

Groote und Kleine Vliet hat mir bisher, mit Ausnahme einer mit dem Drilling gerissenen klodeckelgroßen Brasse, noch nichts gebracht. Also, die Angel zwar hinten raus aber schnell drüber. Einzig die Polder westlich am Groote Vliet lohnen sich. 

Eine Fahrt durch Medemblick hat auch immer mal den einen oder anderen Hecht gebracht und ebenso der Hafen, hier mehr Schnur geben, damit der Wobbler tiefer laufen kann. Wichtig ist, immer mit 5-6 km/h fahren. Die Hechte kennen dass, da Weißfische durch den Wirbel der Schrauben irritiert werden und so leichte Beute sind. 

Wichtig, wenn das Wasser warm ist, Strecke machen, dann klappt es auch mit den Hechten.


----------



## Carp&Esox (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: De-Vlietlanden*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps !!
;-)

Petri


----------

